
Zoom closes accounts of Chinese activists–including one in the US - benjaminl
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/06/zoom-cites-chinese-law-to-defend-censorship-of-human-rights-activists/
======
duxup
“Injustice anywhere is a threat to justice everywhere. We are caught in an
inescapable network of mutuality, tied in a single garment of destiny.
Whatever affects one directly, affects all indirectly.”

-Martin Luther King Jr.

I don't like just spamming quotes but this seems much more immediate than it
used to be with the internet.

